# Curved stool?



## Guest (Dec 21, 2000)

Anyone have stool that is pretty well formed but is curved at the end?


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

By curved do you mean like it's been pinched off and squished? then yes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2000)

I have also been experiencing curved stool not squished but an actual curve always at the end of a bm.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the curvature or not of the BM may have to do with two things.The shape of your anatomyandThe way in which your rectum contracts as it is pressing the stuff out.The first is pretty constant, the second may be more likely to change from day to day.Add that and only stools of certain consistancies would likely show this. If they are too soft the shape would probably collapse as it hits the toilet. Kinda like playing with clay. At certain consistancies small variations in pressure can alter the shape as it is being formed. Too hard and it won't change shape without a lot of work, too soft and it slumps out of whatever shape you try to make it into.K.PS. thought of one other variable (again only would be seen at certain consistancies) the angle at which you are defecating. Lets say you were pushing it out at a 15 degree angle. As it lengthened gravity would pull it. Kinda like when you push Play Doh though one of those molding things. Once the piece gets long enough it starts to curve.[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 12-24-2000).]


----------

